# Help, my Gaggia classic has developed a leak.



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just noticed water leaking between the grouphead and the circular cutout of the metal body!

When I switch on the machine it starts to dribble out into the drip tray, I'm assuming that there is some sort of seal that has gone, possibly the o ring between the boiler and grouphead?

Can anyone help?


----------



## piowoz22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you tried to open it and have a look inside?

It might be pipe that is faulty.

Regards


----------

